# Is it possible to use watercolors on a normal canvas?



## Farhan (May 29, 2014)

Is it possible to use watercolors on a normal canvas?


----------



## Farhan (May 29, 2014)

Kindly reply guys, there seems to be no reply in this forum


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe it is the question that you've asked?


----------



## Farhan (May 29, 2014)

yes i am willing to get more suggestions but there seems to be no activity in this forum. Anyways i have raised the question in other forums.


----------



## Scott R Nelson (Jun 26, 2013)

Why don't you try it and report back?

Is there some reason why you want to use watercolor on a canvas rather than on watercolor paper?


Personally, I'm still looking for the perfect watercolor paper and trying to learn the behavior of the several types of paper that I currently have. I would expect that of the four combinations of wet/dry paper and wet/dry color, dry on dry would do the best on canvas and wet on wet is not likely to produce very good results. But trying it out yourself is the best way to find out.


Also, be aware that this forum is rather "slow", so you can't expect quick responses, or often _any_ response right away.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Very well said.


----------



## WeirdandWoolly (Aug 8, 2014)

Farhan said:


> Is it possible to use watercolors on a normal canvas?


I think Daniel Smith makes a medium/product that you can paint onto any surface to allow it to accept watercolors.


----------



## robartar (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi

Unusual question. You can use watercolor on a very smooth linen canvas but you would have to use so much pigment, you might as well use acrylic or oils.
http://nigeltaylorart.com/


----------

